# Just thought I'd say Hi!



## loving_beauty (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm new here too, I've known about this place for awhile because of MUA, I've been with them for about 6 years, I've really learned soo much about makeup and skincare, since I've struggled with a little acne, so I'd thought now I wanna take it up a notch and learn even more since I've been interested about the Science of Sephora training program, I'd read some helpful posts here.  Thanks! Enjoy your Labor Day!


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello there! wlecome to specktra!


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## nunu (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## loving_beauty (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

welcome


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!  Hope to see you around the site!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome to specktra! i'm sure you'll find everything you need here, and if not, just ask and someone will be able to give you a pretty acurate answer.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiiii!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

